# Can't type router password



## Kryzm (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey, I'm using a stock FIOS router Actiontec MI424WR, and I'm trying to access the router settings at 192.168.1.1. I type in my username fine, but when I type the password, each keystroke gives me more than one digit. Even holding Ctrl adds one, and letting go removes three characters. I've never seen this happen before, and I've tried it on two computers and three different browsers. I see that people recommend hard-resetting the router, but I was wondering why this has happened, or if there are alternate fixes.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

i have seen before , when using a different browser and only IE would work - but


> and I've tried it on two computers and three different browsers.


 so not sure I can help further other than a reset as advised


----------



## guppy1 (May 19, 2011)

That appears to just be a security measure that Actiontec uses. I guess if someone is looking over you shoulder, everytime you hit one key it puts three *** in the field. Just ignore what you see.

Actiontec MI-424-WR - Tech Support Guy Forums


----------



## PinoyIT (Feb 28, 2011)

I have fios. That's normal. It's suppose to prevent shoulder surfing. Pay no attention to what shows up, just type the password and log in.


----------

